# La mia serendipità pelosa



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli... sto benissimo.
Questa associazione tra un neologismo che viene per lo più utilizzato in laboratorio ed un aggettivo che mi è particolarmente odioso perchè io ho memoria visiva e... tutte le volte che lo sento ho degli idilli terribili
 è sintetizzabile in un : la mia botta di culo. 
Infatti la serendipità è l'imbattersi casualmente in una cosa mentre se ne cerca un'altra (e questo in ambito di ricerca scientifica avviene spesso). 
In una frase gli inglesi la spiegano così: la serendipità è quando cerchi un ago in un pagliaio... e trovi la figlia del contadino. Pelosa appunto... brrr.

Comunque... la 'cosa' da un utente (avevo sbagliato l'apostrofo, ho corretto, sono terrorizzata) era riferita al tradimento: ve la traduco in parole spicciole, alla mia portata.
 Mentre sei lì che ravani nei tuoi pensieri post-tradimento, con la gola stretta e la sensazione di essere stata schiacciata da un bulldozeer... trovi in te stessa un'inaspettata capacità di commutare tutta la montagna di macerie in qualcosa di positivo su e per te stessa. 

E ci ho pensato... ho pensato a quanto ho fatto, quanto ho pianto, quanto ho riso, quanto non ho dormito... e quello in cui mi sono trasformata, con una metamorfosi che è ancora in divenire.
Un po' qui... qualcuno ha notato dei cambiamenti... ma davvero molto FUORI di qui.
Sono più forte psicologicamente... meno emotiva, più fredda, più egoista, meno empatica e meno disponibile... meno vulnerabile insomma.
Ho un cruscotto di strumentazioni che mi servono a tenere d'occhio soddisfazione, desiderio, irritabilità, scontento... ma misurano solo i MIEI.
E non sono più incline al sacrificio, anzi... le rinunce mi pesano parecchio.
E ho mooolta meno pazienza e tolleranza.
E dopo accurata analisi... mi sento di dire... serendipità pelosa un par de ciufoli.


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2012)

In un tuo blog di qualche tempo fa parlavi di un viaggio... spero che tu faccia quel biglietto senza attendere oltre.


----------



## Arianna (7 Settembre 2012)

ma alle inserzioni del blog non si può dare reputazione?

:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Circe (8 Settembre 2012)

Mi piace questo post. Sto così anch'io, forse un po' dietro di te...forse più che un po'....ma leggere cosa accade dopo, alle donne toste...mi piace ;-)


----------



## viola di mare (24 Gennaio 2013)

Oddio che mi è tornato in mente...
in una delle innumerevoli mail che l'amante del mio ex marito gli mandava, ha DICHIARATO che loro sono come i protagonisti del film serendipity... anime gemelle che il fato ha voluto far incontrare.
mammamia :bleah:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Agosto 2013)

... e pensa che per un momento mi era parso che "neologismo" era "neurologismo" e solo per questo motivo ho continuato a leggere :rotfl:

vedi che le ferie fanno male?


----------

